# Suigetsu & Juugo (How strong are they ?)



## JuicyG (Nov 4, 2014)

*Who is the strongest person these two can beat when working together ? 

I was thinking maybe Hebi Sasuke​*

*Assuming Juugo starts out in CS2 & Suigetsu has Zabuza sword*


----------



## Bkprince33 (Nov 4, 2014)

Probably on the other rookies level, shino,neji, kiba etc.....


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 4, 2014)

They wouldn't beat hebi sasuke he shoves a chidori in suigetsu's chest and jugo gets mindfucked by genjutsu+decapitated. 

Individually they are around the upper K11 level. As for strongest they can beat eh probably...darui?


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 4, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> They wouldn't beat hebi sasuke he shoves a chidori in suigetsu's chest and jugo gets mindfucked by genjutsu+decapitated.
> 
> Individually they are around the upper K11 level. As for strongest they can beat eh probably...darui?




Darui is arugably Hebi Sasuke level or above. I think together than can arguably beat Hebi Sasuke and those on that level.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 4, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Individually they are around the upper K11 level. As for strongest they can beat eh probably...darui?





They single hand took out an opponent that the entire ninja alliance couldnt. And suigetsu didnt even had his sword.

They very very very strong, but all the times that they have fought, they have been restrained or nerfed.
FFS, Suigetsu endured a Biju dama nuke to the face and survived! Who the heck has done that feat?!


----------



## DaVizWiz (Nov 4, 2014)

Karin destroyed the statue, and Orochimaru paralyzed Spiral Yamato. 

Jugo did nothing but catch Karin, and Suigetsu's water gun only prevented Karin's death. 

Depending on the location Suigetsu becomes very difficult to kill, and Jugo is always difficult to kill. I think Juicy G's observation was correct considering they have a large mass of water nearby. Otherwise, Hebi Sasuke's Raiton brings Suigetsu to his knees quickly and Genjutsu/WSD with a mix of CS2 bring Jugo down.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Nov 4, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> *Darui is arugably Hebi Sasuke* level or above. I think together than can arguably beat Hebi Sasuke and those on that level.



The bold is true but darui lacks a way to stop a rampaging stage 2 jugo imo. Hebi sasuke got paralyzing/mind control genjutsu so he straight. Darui best offense is storm release but it won't kill a guy who was to keep going after getting blasted by raikage's punch. On the other hand any attack from jugo would murder darui(no real durability feats) if he gets hit(no outstanding speed feats).

Not to mention manda. But i agree they could beat more people on hebi sasuke's tier.

@DaVizWiz I don't see a location so i'm not sure if suigetsu got the field advantage here.

@Suigetsu I think your overestimating jugo/suigetsu and giving created where credit isn't due


----------



## Veo (Nov 4, 2014)

They are jounin level, meaning they can beat people on that "tier": K11, ANBU, etc. Working together they could defeat Kage's bodyguards, but any character above that level (elite jounins, akatsuki, kages...) is too much for them.


----------



## RedChidori (Nov 4, 2014)

Veo said:


> They are jounin level, meaning they can beat people on that "tier": K11, ANBU, etc. Working together they could defeat Kage's bodyguards, but any character above that level (elite jounins, akatsuki, kages...) is too much for them.



This pretty much.


----------



## Dominus (Nov 4, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> *I was thinking maybe Hebi Sasuke​*



[sp=I don't remember it being implied or said that they improved drastically since this happened][/sp]


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 4, 2014)

Authoritah said:


> [sp=I don't remember it being implied or said that they improved drastically since this happened][/sp]




How did I forget that scan ?


----------



## DaVizWiz (Nov 4, 2014)

That was actually CS1 Juugo, a significantly weaker version than CS2. 

Most are aware of that scan, what they aren't aware of is the fact that Jugo was in rampage mindset with a boot on his leg in CS1, and Suigetsu could have gone into a puddle then blobbed around Sasuke's face drowning him.

Hebi Sasuke isn't that superior to these two. CS1 Jugo reacted to Darui, CS2 Jugo reacted to V1 Raikage, Suigetsu reacted to V1 Raikage as well. If a lake is nearby Suigetsu becomes too much of a challenge for Sasuke with Jugo as support.


----------



## Dominus (Nov 5, 2014)

That was clear portrayal of Sasuke being above those two. It doesn't matter if Jūgo was using CS1, Sasuke wasn't using his full power either. With Chidori Nagashi and Chidori Katana Suigetsu wouldn't be able to use his techniques properly as we have seen in his fight against Darui. We don't know how strong exactly Suigetsu is when he's fused with a lake, I still don't see him beating Sasuke even with Jūgo's help because of his weakness against lightning-based jutsu, Sasuke also has genjutsu and Manda, as well as snake techniques for defense like the one he used against Deidara or Orochimaru's Kawarimi, not to mention Kirin.


----------

